# Non-Urgent--But What in the World?!



## longtail4711 (Jun 8, 2010)

I lost a male fancy guppy this morning and I'm quite mystified about the cause. 

Yesterday morning I found him on the bottom breathing rapidly. I checked the water, found the ammonia at .25 ppm. Everything otherwise normal. I did a water change. That seemed to perk him up and he stopped the rapid breathing. 

That evening the fish's belly had swollen considerably and was very distended. I fed everyone some peas. He didn't eat. 

This morning he was dead. 

But the kicker is his stomach and part of the intestines had literally burst out of the skin. 

Upon autopsy, the digestive tract was full of yellow-brown fluid like sebaceous fluid. The liver was enlarged and there was a brown spot on the swim bladder. 

Everyone else in the tank is perfectly healthy. Anybody have any ideas on what happened to my fish?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Wow...ummmm....don't know really what to say on that one unfortunately. Nothing comes to mind that would happen that rapidly.


----------



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm not sure but I heard about guppy disease. From what I saw seems like the same symptoms but happened way to fast. btw sry to hear bout him love fancy's.


----------



## Jasone487 (Oct 28, 2009)

a buddy of mine keeps gups. hes had a case or 2 of dropsy. do any of the pictures or Symptoms match aside from what you stated in your first post? 

Aquarium Fish - Dropsy - Disease Identification, Diagnosis & Treatment


----------

